# Catto Props



## robertsailor (Jul 19, 2011)

Anybody here made the switch to one of the Catto type props from the metal Sensenich props. Its something I've been thinking about. It would have an effect on the CofG which might be good for the ACS2 because its quite forward. Always wondered if the ACS2 was designed for the weight of a wood prop.


----------

